# Diagrama fuente de alimentación Sony H1200/800.



## sebaeldiego (Jul 31, 2019)

Buenas compañeros, quería preguntarles si alguien tiene y puede pasarme el esquema eléctrico de la fuente arriba mencionada la cual pertenece a un Sistema de audio Sony modelo GPX88, que a su vez tiene serigrafiado los números H1200/800 y debajo 1-888-298-11, por favor.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 1, 2019)

Lo que aparece de Sorny seria el SM de SONY HCD-GPX33 GPX55 GPX77 *GPX88* VER.1.0, espero que te sirva colega


----------



## sebaeldiego (Ago 24, 2019)

Gracias por tomarse el tiempo en responder querido compañero, pero tengo ese manual y no coincide con la fuente que busco, si por favor pudiera conseguirme otro le estaré en deuda. Mil perdones por la tardanza en contestar pero no tenia acceso a internet.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 24, 2019)

_US Model
LBT-GPX555
E Model
MHC-GPX555/GPX888
Australian Model
MHC-GPX555_

*LBT-GPX555/
MHC-GPX555/GPX888*

Leo que tendrían ese tipo de fuente 

A ver este colega

En algunas ocasiones esto de la data entre manuales de servicio me recuerda a lo de la llaves de Feliz Domingo , ya que a veces algo que debería de estar, pues no esta en uno y si en otro.


----------



## sebaeldiego (Ago 28, 2019)

Así es compañero, justamente lo que no figura o aparece en los manuales de servicio de Sony son las dichosas fuentes. Necesitaba encontrar el valor del diodo D307, R304, R306 de montaje superficial que están ubicados cerca del IC301 STR  Y6763, el cual tampoco consigo disponible. Es similar éste último manual que me ha pasado usted, pero no es el mismo. Le envío una foto de dicha placa. Muy agradecido por tomarse estas molestias.


----------



## Manuel Ramos (Mar 29, 2020)

Buenas tardes amigo si conseguiste el diagrama, si fuera mucha molestia me lo podrías proporcionar por favor


----------



## Camilo2020 (Jul 8, 2020)

Manuel Ramos dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo si conseguiste el diagrama, si fuera mucha molestia me lo podrías proporcionar por favor





sebaeldiego dijo:


> Así es compañero, justamente lo que no figura o aparece en los manuales de servicio de Sony son las dichosas fuentes. Necesitaba encontrar el valor del diodo D307, R304, R306 de montaje superficial que están ubicados cerca del IC301 STR  Y6763, el cual tampoco consigo disponible. Es similar éste último manual que me ha pasado usted, pero no es el mismo. Le envío una foto de dicha placa. Muy agradecido por tomarse estas molestias.


Hola compañero me podrías mandar una foto de esta fuente por el otro lado nesecito la posición del diodo D556 yo le envío los datos de lo que nesecitas


----------



## Rolly Jair (Nov 5, 2020)

Camilo2020 dijo:


> Hola compañero me podrías mandar una foto de esta fuente por el otro lado necesito la posición del diodo D556 yo le envío los datos de lo que necesitas


Yo tengo esos datos, aun los necesitas?



sebaeldiego dijo:


> Así es compañero, justamente lo que no figura o aparece en los manuales de servicio de Sony son las dichosas fuentes. Necesitaba encontrar el valor del diodo D307, R304, R306 de montaje superficial que están ubicados cerca del IC301 STR  Y6763, el cual tampoco consigo disponible. Es similar éste último manual que me ha pasado usted, pero no es el mismo. Le envío una foto de dicha placa. Muy agradecido por tomarse estas molestias.


Compañero, necesitas esos datos aún ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 5, 2020)

Seria conveniente para el foro y todos, que desinteresadamente publicaras todos los datos y/o manuales que dispongas, por mas que a los que citaste no respondan...  
Muchisimos te lo agradeceran


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 6, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Seria conveniente para el foro y todos, que desinteresadamente publicaras todos los datos y/o manuales que dispongas, por mas que a los que citaste no respondan...
> Muchisimos te lo agradeceran


Pinta que el tipo comercia con la data, claro, que para evadir las reglas, se escuda en un vacío legal de la suposición 
Aunque dada la inexactitud (y esa es la gracia del porque no se pueden tomar acciones), pues es una conjetura.
Ni siquiera anima a los demás a hablar por privado, que tampoco esta permitido, aunque es probable que si uno le habla por ese medio, obtenga más detalles -una vez ocurrió con uno que le pregunte por ese medio el porque no subía la data-


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 6, 2020)

Unico mensaje, sin aporte alguno, y parece que solo se registró para ofrecer algo de informacion de publico interes, pero sin aportar nada...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 7, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Unico mensaje, sin aporte alguno, y parece que solo se registró para ofrecer algo de informacion de publico interes, pero sin aportar nada...


Otra punta que hace suponer que comercia con la data  y que es experto en el tema de los vacíos del reglamento.


----------



## carlosespinoza94 (Feb 2, 2021)

Buenas, necesitaría saber el valor del capacitor C107 para cambiarlo, alguno lo sabe?, en el manual no aparece, por lo menos no lo vi, gracias.


----------



## dagofile (Dic 27, 2022)

carlosespinoza94 dijo:


> Buenas, necesitaría saber el valor del capacitor C107 para cambiarlo, alguno lo sabe?, en el manual no aparece, por lo menos no lo vi, gracias.



Encontré por red algo que te ayudará, es similar el circuito : HCD-EX66 EX88 EX99 DIAGRAMA SONY


----------

